# TFA Koolada vs FA Polar Blast



## Andre (4/1/17)

I see Valley Vapour now has FA Polar Blast in stock.

Will be interesting to hear your impressions once this gets used. This is what HIC says, responding to a question whether TFA Koolada and FA Polar Blast are interchangeable:

_I think *most people* would consider them interchangeable. Polar Blast may be a bit more potent - not enough to require adjusting percentages.

As a new DIY'er I vaped lots of Koolada in minty concoctions. Over time I developed some kind of sensitivity to it: it makes me cough up a lung. Fortunately I'm having no problem with Polar Blast; I hope that doesn't change._​
Might be good news for those of you sensitive to Koolada.

Reactions: Like 2 | Thanks 1


----------



## RichJB (4/1/17)

Although Koolada ostensibly isn't a 'flavour', some have also reported not liking the taste. Manson says it tastes like cardboard to him so he won't use it. With all the recent interest in FW Extreme Ice as well, it will be interesting to see which comes out top of the icy heap.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Andre (4/1/17)

RichJB said:


> Although Koolada ostensibly isn't a 'flavour', some have also reported not liking the taste. Manson says it tastes like cardboard to him so he won't use it. With all the recent interest in FW Extreme Ice as well, it will be interesting to see which comes out top of the icy heap.


I am not a FW Extreme Ice fan as I pick up Wintergreen in there, which makes juices all taste like bubblegum for me.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Informative 2


----------



## Silver (4/1/17)

Thanks @Andre

I am also quite sensitive to Koolada so will keep this in mind for when the ice making gets serious

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/1/17)

Andre said:


> I am not a FW Extreme Ice fan as I pick up Wintergreen in there, which makes juices all taste like bubblegum for me.


Funny you mention that. Two people tasted my Bruised Ice recently, and both said it tasted like a "Stimorol flavour".

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## hands (4/1/17)

Fantastic i will be getting some in my next order, koolada makes me cough and i am hoping that this will bring my old recipes back from the dead.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Effjh (4/1/17)

Andre said:


> I am not a FW Extreme Ice fan as I pick up Wintergreen in there, which makes juices all taste like bubblegum for me.



Yep, it definitely has a stimorol strip bubblegum flavour to it. I actually like it though, especially now during summer time.

I was messing around earlier today and managed to make something that tastes like this:






TFA Root beer - 3%
TFA Cantaloupe - 6%
FW Extreme Ice - 3%

..if you're into vaping toothpaste..

Reactions: Like 4 | Creative 1


----------



## rogue zombie (4/1/17)

Effjh said:


> Yep, it definitely has a stimorol strip bubblegum flavour to it. I actually like it though, especially now during summer time.
> 
> I was messing around earlier today and managed to make something that tastes like this:
> 
> ...


Ya I like it to. I never got anything but Menthol from it.

Crazy how the mind works though, now that a few people have mentioned it to me, I do sometimes get the chewing gum taste. 

Sent from my HUAWEI Y221-U22 using Tapatalk


----------



## Strontium (4/1/17)

Not a big fan of koolada, I find the taste synthetic and insipid. I'm completely addicted to Extreme Ice, I don't get the bubblegum taste but I do Vape it at quite high percentages so the wintergreen/menthol Flavour dominates.


----------



## RichJB (4/1/17)

Effjh said:


> ..if you're into vaping toothpaste..



Heh, I got a sort of nasty Mentadent P vibe from FW Candy Cane and Cap Sweet Strawberry in the DIY Roulette thread. One has to be quite careful with mints.


----------



## Rusty (5/1/17)

koolada is a great however the amount used is very important !.

0.5 to 1% max seems like about the right amount to ad to give you a nice fresh taste .
Koolada also kills your nic and other flavourings to an extent.

So id say koolada is nice but the usage is important .

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lukeness (8/3/17)

rogue zombie said:


> Funny you mention that. Two people tasted my Bruised Ice recently, and both said it tasted like a "Stimorol flavour".



I get this with by cuboid mini but never did with my Kbox or when dripping. lol. I'm guessing that the different flavours are effected by the temperature and environment.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Effjh (8/3/17)

After using Polar Ice for the last month, I definitely prefer it over Koolada. I never got along with Koolada, it has a weird dryness to it and altered the flavour of the mix slightly. With Polar Ice I get only the coolness and no other off notes.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Andre (8/3/17)

Effjh said:


> After using Polar Ice for the last month, I definitely prefer it over Koolada. I never got along with Koolada, it has a weird dryness to it and altered the flavour of the mix slightly. With Polar Ice I get only the coolness and no other off notes.


Ditto - I am converted too.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 2


----------

